# Need electrical help for an 06



## clarkr11 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ever since I bought my 2006 GTO last summer, the electronics have been acting up. It normally only happens when I drive for the first time that day, and normally only occurs when im shifting through the first 3 gears. The electronic system (dash, radio, headlights, everything) seems to reset. It will shut off for maybe one second and then kick back on. It doesnt always do it, and it seems to happen randomly. Does anyone have any insight on what this might be. I just bought a new battery. I just dont want this being an ongoing issue. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey Just a couple of questions? Do you still have or did it come with a warrenty? If it did take it in ASAP! If not try looking at your BCM mounting location, it might be loss or not completely plugged in maybe? Also look and wigggle all of your connections to make sure everything is firmly plugged in. The BCM is located under your glove box, also while your there check all the wires plugged into it. The goats are known to get Chaffed wires there as its rubbs againts the metal supports. Maybe your instrument cluster was removed sometime ago and wasnt install properly? I would do a full wiggle check of the car just in case. But remember just once! Or else your just playing with it. lol

I hope that helps, and good luck.

Thanks HP11 you are correct.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That would be the BCM (body control module) not the ECU.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BCM wires are probably chaffing.


----------



## clarkr11 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your help guys! I'll check it out as soon as I get a chance. Snow and ice in KY is killing me.


----------



## clarkr11 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Still no luck...*

The BCM seems to check out. Wires weren't chaffed. I just had another run-in though. This might help narrow things:

I wasn't getting power from the battery today for awhile, and when i popped the hood to take a look at the battery cables, they were secured to the terminal correctly. BUT, when I wiggled the cable itself, it caught power and the car alarm started to go off. It was fine after that. Do you think the issue would be in the battery cables instead of the BCM? I don't own a garage or anything so I can't really get into it very much. Way too cold outside to tinker and look deeper.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

if they were loose...yes...or corroded...

Bill


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

clarkr11 said:


> The BCM seems to check out. Wires weren't chaffed. I just had another run-in though. This might help narrow things:
> 
> I wasn't getting power from the battery today for awhile, and when i popped the hood to take a look at the battery cables, they were secured to the terminal correctly. BUT, when I wiggled the cable itself, it caught power and the car alarm started to go off. It was fine after that. Do you think the issue would be in the battery cables instead of the BCM? I don't own a garage or anything so I can't really get into it very much. Way too cold outside to tinker and look deeper.


Disconnect your battery and clean the terminals.


----------

